# How many Toters did you get? 2013



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

6:48 here, and one as well (neighbor kid that usually wants to help us set up). 
We're just coming off a really stormy day, so the kids might be going to indoor TOT in my area as the area is pretty waterlogged even though the actual rain is gone.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

We open in ten minutes. Very excited.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

We only had about 15 TOTs here. The rain eased up a bit between 6-7, but never actually stopped. <sigh>


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Only about 25 here rain was wicked and windy. All props were soaked and fogg machines were pointless. Bad year. Well start planning for next year. Im off to walmart at midnight to get the discounts


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Due to the weather (its been raining since 10 pm on 10/30) only had 109 Toters, done from 250 the last two years


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful weather, no rain and only 11 tots by 8:30.  I normally don't get a whole lot but usually 50-70. Where are the kids?!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Had maybe 15 tonight, which is consistent with prior years in this neighborhood. (Last year, had gotten 12 or 13.)


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

if im remembering right we got our first TOT last year around 5:30 and it was pretty steady from then on till 8.. but this year our first one didnt show till 6:30 or later and its not even 8 and we're back inside because i got bored sitting around outside waiting for kids to show up. we had several skip our house for whatever unknown reason. current head count is about 32, i missed most of them so im just going off what hubby said. what a boring halloween.


----------



## nathancjohnson (Aug 7, 2013)

I live in a small neighborhood - we only got about 30-40 which is actually up from last year. That's enough IMO. A hundred would have been A LOT to us since we live in a small neighborhood. I would rather get hundreds of Trick or Treaters but it just doesn't happen where I live. I was really surprised though that we had more than last year - it has been raining all day and is extremely windy, but not too cold. Last year it didn't rain and it wasn't too cold. This is my first Halloween actually making a prop though, I made a talking skull with a servo. Making and programming it was fun and hearing the kids and their parents say how they liked it was nice.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

*Weel, How Did It Go?*

The rain here in Michigan gave us a break for the most part but it was breezy so the fog gig was a bust. Probably a 100 give or take. For what was predicted weather wise, can't complain.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

very windy and rainy here we only had 6 kids

so not used to this we usually have over 400 kids


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Was way down only had about 200 kids, last year was over 700. But considering the weather it went well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Around the same as last year (likely seventy-something), which surprised me, considering how hard it was raining most of the night.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

*So what your count?*

So lets here it, what was your count of ToT'S? I had 210 that was a record for me and for the street. The neighbors said they have never seen this many tots before. I had alot of people that said they came just to see the house. That makes feel good.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I live near Toronto and we had rain consistently throughout the day..however, around 6:30 pm the TOT's came outta no where..the rain was light and did not ruin the night at all..although, I did have to forgo putting out some of the more expensive animated props this year to avoid rain damage..


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got about 25, I usually get about 30. I live on a cul de sac off of the main street in the neighborhood and I saw a lot of people pass my street by. The neighbors and I decided that next year we will post signs on the corner saying "Candy This Way" with arrows!


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

We had about 50 at our house in Metro Detroit, which is probably about half of what we had last year. It was drizzling and raining all night. I talked to my mom, though, who lives nearby and she said they had 70-80. She was also handing out full-size candy bars!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

We had about 40 this year and they came later than usual. Most came between 6pm and 8pm. It was a very good night!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

We had 170 ToT's this year, up 10 from last year. It was raining and drizzling here, but I'm glad it didn't slow down the pace..

Got a lot of compliments on how ours was the best house around, so that made us feel good


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Surprisingly, we had about 35 kids, which is only slightly below average (40-50 is pretty common). I was worried we'd be stuck with a lot of left over candy, but we had very little left, which is nice! 

A lot of people braved the weather as it was windy and rainy all night. Some people were pretty wet, but happy to be out overall 

This will likely be my last post for the year. November starts tomorrow and, as usual, I wind down a bit and then go right into Christmas mode. Find me on the All Things Christmas Forum http://www.allthingschristmas.com/forum/members/21290-DayTek

Thank you all for another great season. I'm always a little sad to see it end, but I'm already anticipating next year, as I'm sure most of you are as well!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Cougarwalker79 (Oct 23, 2012)

Our ToT Night was on Saturday, I only had 30 kids... What possessed me to buy 270 pieces of candy I have no idea...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Even with the light rain..we had close to 50 maybe..


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

It poured all day, so some props didn't make it out. Thank goodness for a double garage and a full verandah. The rain stopped about 5 and held off til about 9:20. Lights were on at 6 and it was non stop til 8:30. Last TOTs showed up close to 9pm. 

I would say more than 150, which is huge for my little tiny neighbourhood. I think because it was warm (shirt sleeve weather), the rain had stopped the TOTs were out in full force. I have been hearing this from others in my area. I pretty much stood there with the door wide open handing out candy.

It was a great night!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My final count ended up to be 39. Not too bad considering how the night started. What I noticed this year was the absence of toddlers and teenagers. One small group of teens and only 2 toddlers; most of my tots were middle school age. There's a huge community development township 5 miles from me , I think most of the teens go there but where were the babies?


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

We had about 300 kids, which was about half that of the previous year. It was pretty cold and windy most of the day but it did calm down around the time TOT started!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

We had around 50 here, which with the weather being absolutly horrid, strong wind gust at 50mph and heavy down pours, I think is pretty good. The rain let up right when TOT started and help off for the first hour, after that it was like a ghost town (which is normaly a cool thing, except for TOT night).


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

with the sloppy weather we ended up with maybe 15 kids but 15 very happy kids


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

With the rain, and confusion over the date. Hmm, if I count the neighbor twice... 10 over 2 nights. Need to make 3new stones, and fix or scrap my MM reaper. Thanks wind


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Boo, ours was down too due to weather (intermittent rain & strong gusts of wind.) We topped out at aorund 25. Of course ~after TOT hours it cleared & the winds calmed. Grrr...


----------



## KristyIsMe (Sep 30, 2013)

We had a whole bunch come to my building


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

5 pathetic


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Our weather cleared up by 4:30pm, so there were actually quite a few kids. We had a final tally of 136, which is pretty super. Our highest year was just over 200. 

Not as many super hero/avengers as I expected, lots of ninjas and scary zombies and quite a few witches. The usual amount of older kids with no costume, but what was new this year is a good number of kids with no bag for their candy! I almost wanted to run back to the kitchen and get some grocery bags for them. 

We did minimal decorations this year, but two things that were a constant hit was the jump scare of a haunted bush monster in our jasmine by the front door (sound activated) and our Dearly Departed couple from Grandin Road. I swear over a dozen people had to come up and take a picture with them! 

All in all, a good night!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We had a dissapointing year...we usually have over 100 this year we had 39.....


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

I ended up with 70 this year. 5 less then 2012. I was still a good turn out for the weather conditions we where getting.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Lots of drive-bys and about 25 ToTs. I was told by another neighbor that this is the most we've had in past few years. I moved in last year, but Sandy ruined last Halloween so I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

had a pretty amazing year... we had about 130 TOTer's... pretty consistent... but we had miserable wet weather... never really cleared up... not constant rain but constant drizzle and mist and we still had our average number of TOT's. 

we also had a lot more adults just stopping in to look around... probably about double compared to other years.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

We has 105, which is down about 20 from last year. We had fun in Iowa.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

Good weather but only 85. Last year we had 117. Found out that a church nearby had a big festival this year with bounce houses etc and several people went there.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

We only had 40 but we are expecting more tomorrow. Our area did not change the day due to weather but we are right at the county line and the next city did change to tomorrow. Last year we had 125.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

More than expected. Based on past experience, I'd planned for about 50 - and brought 60 packs of Oreos to hand out (they come in 30 count boxes, so...2 boxes, 60 packs). Ran out after a half hour, with a lot more kids coming. Lesson learned.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I had 75 full size bars and 4 bags of fun size underneath those and first kid showed up at 6 and was steady till about 730 and then I ran out...I will have to do a few more next year. First time in this neighborhood, so wasn't sure what to expect. Usually get about 20-30 at my old house. I'm loving my new neigborhood! Seems to be a lot more people in the Halloween spirit here! I got numerous comment that my house was the coolest decorated they saws and even saw a few taking pictures! Made me feel great!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

well, today turned out pretty decent. It was cloudy but warm, and only a couple very brief showers between 3 and 5 pm, maybe 10 minutes total. Though ToT is supposed to be 5-8, like clockwork, the first kids showed up about 20 minutes after school let out, so for me the time ran from about 4:45 to 8 pm.

In all, I got about 170 kids. Seemed on the light side, but I usually don't keep careful count of the ToTs. I did, however, see a crapload of double dippers thanks to the big hit my candy bowl was.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We had about 100. More than I expected considering the rain.


----------



## Baylor (Sep 28, 2013)

My housekeepers had count of 680 but we are partying in the back
So drunk
So sad Halloween is almost over
Time to get more ****ed up


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

well after a wet afternoon it stopped long enough from 5:30 on to get the ToTs out and finished the night with 170. The wife says that seems low but considering alot of the numbers came in big groups Im thinking its on par. This is my first year counting as I was curious to see if the weather was truly a big factor in the numbers or not. Guess we'll see next year....


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We had HEAVY RAIN, ALL DAY AND NIGHT LONG... but we still manage to get around 200 kids, not even half of what we usually have. But being honest, I was expecting worse, so, I am happy with the turn out.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Even with the rain that wasn't supposed to start until after midnight I still had around 500 +/-


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

50-60 tot's


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Around 200.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We had about 450, which was great considering it was raining and windy as all heck.


----------



## KittenLatte (Sep 11, 2013)

0, no joke. lol

Around here, most of the kids just go to the more richer neighborhoods, the ones with mini mansions.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We set a new record of 568! The rain stopped and the wind died down and left us with perfect Halloween weather. Awesome night - sad to see it end.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Just a dozen TOTs- mostly in 2's plus their parents.
The visitors we got gave us great reactions though. A few of the families stayed for 20+ mins each - either peering at everything or taking photos of the kids in every section. 
One said our decorations were best they saw anywhere tonight. 
Yay!!!! Great 1st year. Next year we'll promote it.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Many. we cleared 4 - 22 gallon totes of candy. Even with my candy ghouls being generous that's many. going to bed shortly.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Around 100, which is down from over 200 last year. However it started raining last night and never stopped.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd say we saw around 20-25 "groups" with 6-8 people being in each group, so I'd guess somewhere between 100-120. We had alot of people who came during the day come back for nighttime, so maybe that number is off a little. Great turnout though!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

We got 157, which is better than normal.
That's why we do our maze, though. 
Everyone in our area has 5 acres of land. The houses are 300 to 400 feet apart. It's not "target rich" enough to draw trick-or-treaters.
We get more each year as we become more well known.


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

This year no kids even started till after 6 but by 8:30 pm we had about 100 or a few more. Our house was a a major hit. Posting pics here cause it just sounded better.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Haven't sat down to do a final tally yet, but somewhere between 550 and 600. Slightly down from last year, but a number walked away this year as being too scary. Such a fine line there...I managed to coax most with 'the magic glow stick', but some wouldn't even approach ME. At least 5 left in tears.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Had great weather here. No wind, rain, snow. Had around 30 ToT's and wish I had more....


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

We hit a new record with 36! My highlight(s) of the night....cars pulling up, parking in front of the house, kids trick or treating at MY house and then the car drives off. This happened maybe 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Rain all day, I couldn't get a lot of my decorations out today. We usually have around 40 in a good year. Today....17 is all.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear so many had rain tonight. After Sandy last year it's just not fair the east coast gets hit again this year. We had great weather this year and ended up with 870 this year. It's been increasing by about 100 every year, so next year I'd better plan for 1,000. Good night all, pleasant dreams.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Guessing 50-75, maybe more. A number of groups of 5-10. Less than two years ago but not our worst. Kids started arriving about 6:30 thru 8:45 when we packed everything in. This year we didn't put together treat bags so weren't keeping track of the candy handed out. The weather tonight was actually pretty nice. Jacket weather to sit out and wait for the kids. Earlier in the week it was much colder. So sorry so many of you had lousy weather.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe 35. A lot of the kids on our street are teens now and are opting for parties. At least 2 parties on our street tonight.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

We had a steady stream from roughly 7pm to 9pm. Had between 350 - 400 visitors in all.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

My daughters and I were running the garage haunt - steady for 2 1/2 hours starting about 6:00pm - tallied over 220 coming in there. Outside my wife handed out candy for the ToTs - where some were too scared to go in so I guess about 250 ToTs. Which is up from last year of about 150 or so. GREAT responses from the kids and parents - exhausted now but REALLY glad we did the haunt. Weather was great, wind even died down as the sun set.


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost (Sep 2, 2009)

Here in Everett WA it's 10:13 and the TOT's have pretty much ended. We had 173. Last year we were at 197 by the end of the night around 1am. I hope I can get a few more in the next few hours. I work graveyards so I'll be up all night anyway. I recorded video of the house but the quality is awful. My bro is trying to clean it up. I hope to post our yard. Lots of lights and my new toy: iZombies lightning machine. 
Next year I hope to have Chauvets Nimbus fog machine to go along with a graveyard set up.
173 is not bad, I'm feeling OK with it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Good year about 230...


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I have no idea - 400 to 500? It was a zoo.


----------



## drunkenmonkeyrage (Jul 31, 2012)

We had maybe 25 kids

Down from our usual amount of 40. My friends in other parts of town reported the same thing....less tot's this year. Have no idea why, weather was perfect.

Had several adults come to my house and ask if they could photograph the place....always nice to hear

It does seem strange that most people here are reporting fewer tot's. Wonder why?


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe 30-40, up from last year. Most were gone by 8 but we had haunt tour people till about 10.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

73 that actually made it to the door lol. Weather actually turned out nice so better than we expected.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Totally lost track of how many we had tonight, but we had an 18 gallon tote filled with candy (about to the top), and we got down to the bottom - only had one 5 pound bag of candy left unopened, and about a pound of stray candy on top of that.

I think the tote was 50 to 60 pounds of candy to start with, and I gave 2 pieces on average to the ToT's.
I think there's about 30 pieces of candy in a pound (typically).
So, about 15 kids per pound, about 50 pounds, gives a result of about 750 kids.

Which is around the numbers we had last year.
I'll probably get better info in the coming days as I chat with the neighbors and see what kind of numbers they found.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

We may have gotten around 3 dozen TOT's or so and the first few showed up around 5:30-ish.
And the last few around 9:30-ish. That's half compared to last year. No rain here, either.

Where were all the kids at indeed!?


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

We had 134 which was pretty good since it rain earlier in the day. About the same as w had last year. Next year should be crazy with Halloween on a Friday night!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I was expecting 630 but only came up with 430


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I premade 600 bags. Last year I had well over 600 TOTS. This year, about 400 and some change...

Now I have extra candy!

UGH


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

We got 38 kids. Not nearly as many as I would like, but way better than the 12 we had last year.


----------



## HarrisonHalloween (Jan 11, 2013)

We've moved to a real quiet area, mostly older folks - only had 2 groups all night


----------



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

had zero.... Halloween was moved to the 1st here in Indy... one more day of Halloween, YAY!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We had 23, not bad for a rainy night , we don't get that many some years when the weather was good


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

ZERO. Last year we had @10-15 (not related with our TOT group).


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

84 victims last night! Not too bad at all....


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't get many ...about 45, thats it! Had my local news take some footage though!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure what caused it, but we saw a substantial spike......I was sort of mentally preparing myself for a down year (Thursday night= yuck), but we had 700 +/- and that is up by a couple of hundred over last year. (we did have some pretty stellar weather, so I'm thinking that contributed somewhat.)

Luckily, I had family on-hand to handle candy distribution, and crowd control. Anyway, a great turnout, and lots of fun was had by all....I hope everyone's Halloween was as enjoyable! 

That sure was a ton of candy....


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we got 35-40 i think. not bad for a cold, rainy night. 

Next year, we are throwing a real garage party for the kids so we should have more. 

but 2 would have been 2 more than we get at our own house. (we went to the kids' new place)


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

I had a total of 4 in two visits. Pretty pathetic, but as I was expecting none at all I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Im not sure because I was taking mine around. The bucket was about empty when we got home. I live in a good size neighborhood. ..but its so far off the main road so I dont think a lot know its here.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Only about 7 because it rained HARD the whole night! Those kids lucked out because I gave them tons of stuff!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

We had about 150 a little down from last year, but it was raining on and off


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

We had a really crazy night this year...first ToTs rang the bell about 5:30. Had a few here and there until about 6:00 when apparently the dam broke and all the kids in the state came to my place! We were non-stop in the lawn until 10:00 pm! I don't have a good count yet, but I'm going to say we had 600+ people this year! Was my most amazing Halloween night ever.

Speaking of counts, anyone here who has big numbers, how do you guys usually do your counting? I'd love to be a bit more accurate in my strategy.


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

We had great weather did not rain till 930 was already taking down everything. We got 150 kids most yet,


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

We only had about 300 +, we usually get over 500 TOTs, but I am sure the rain and high winds kept most of em away. I was ready to shut it down and go inside by 7pm myself. Probably the nastiest, ugliest Halloween in my 48 years on this planet.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2011)

It rained all day until about 4:30 then cleared off and turned out to be a nice night. We had about 130 kids that is up from about 60 last year. I only made two kids cry and had maybe 30 kids that refused to come to the door. All and all it was a good night now to tear down and start setting up for Christmas.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Down by half - only about 125 to 150. We had rain too. Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

It started sprinkling just as it was getting dark, making me seriously worried that I wouldn't get more than the one toddler who came a bit early. Total was about 22 to 25, which isn't too far below the usual 30. There was one thundering herd of 10 or 12 that made me lose count.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

We live in a small neighborhood ( my first halloween at this location ) and I was surprised to see over 50 TOT's . The rain and wind were steady from 3pm till after 11pm so I excited abt the number we had ... And thankful to the parents who did it for the kids!!!!! Now the teenagers we had come thru - some were rude ( which I gave them 1pc ) and others were a lot fun - u could see them scaring ea other up and down the block -we start planning our 2014 after the first of the year - so today the decorations come down and the thanksgiving ones go up and the Xmas ones come down from the attic to the garage to sort thru and plan out ))


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, I have no idea. I lost count after the first hundred. I did count 10 vehicles that drove up and dropped off _whole carloads_ of trick or treaters to visit us. I know I'm totally hoarse today and there's only one Jolly Rancher lollipop left in the cauldron. So I'm thinking we were a hit.


----------



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

I just moved into a new neighborhood this year, so I didn't know what to expect. At my old place, I only got one or two knocks each year, which was hugely disappointing. 

At the new place, I'd say we got about 40 - 50 last night. Not huge, but still fun. It turns out there's another haunter around the corner from me, and his crew were telling me that this year was quiet compared to last year. Not bad, and it give me hope it'll be even better next year. 

One thing we're competing with is the Halloween Parade in the center of town. Kids get a ton of candy from that, and only some of them go ToTing afterward, or instead of going to the parade.


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

We had about 60 - 70, which was a little more than last year I think. This is our second year in this neighborhood, so I am hoping we keep getting more each year as word spreads. We are hidden away in a cul-de-sac in the middle of the neighborhood.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

0  Don't get many TOTs on farms.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I was only at the house for about 30 min as I took our youngest TOT ing for most of the night. I do know that we ran out of candy and I had to scrounge from candy the kids had got at school earlier in the week (the stuff they had picked out and didn't want). It had to be like 500+. They started between 5:30 and 6 and stayed steady until 8:30. Had a few show up at 9pm. Told them we were out of candy. Being that next year Halloween is on Friday I will be buying more candy.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

120..we are very pleased since it is the first year at our house =) 

Hoping to get more next year as the word spreads about full sized candy bars and the decorations.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have no freaking idea. 300-400+??? Weather was warm and it was a constant mad house. This is a shot from inside my garage looking out. Our house was the main attraction and I was going through big bags of candy every 15 minutes. IT WAS A W E S O M E !


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

JasonB5449 said:


> I have no freaking idea. 300-400+??? Weather was warm and it was a constant mad house. This is a shot from inside my garage looking out. Our house was the main attraction and I was going through big bags of candy every 15 minutes. IT WAS A W E S O M E !


Holy Crow! That certainly IS awesome!

In my area they were expecting bad weather with wind and rain coming later at night. The good news was the the rain held up for quite some time and there were only a couple of times where it drizzled.

Overall, I think we had about 70 - 90 kids. I kind of lost count after a while. I know I had more two years ago, but not alot more. I went through the same number of bags of candy, 3-55 piece bags, BUT since I didn't have chips this year, I gave the older kids two pieces of candy each. So that is how I get the 70-90 number. The reason why I compared it to two years ago is because last year we got hit by Hurricane Sandy which left no power in my area. We still did have Halloween, but the turn out was no where near it normally would be. I knew this so I didn't bother keeping count. But just a wild guess, I don't think I even cleared two bags of candy that year. However, under the circumstances, it was not a bad year either. It just wasn't what it could have been.

So, until next year...

Geo


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

We had a clear, still, brisk night - perfect for Halloween. I was pleased with the number of TOTs we had since this neighbourhood is generally very low. The first year we had maybe 15. This year, there were lots more but nobody actually keeps count. The funny thing is, they always come in a rush then it's quiet then another rush. It's always like that even when there are hardly any kids out.

We opened at 6:00 and were done by about 8:45. Our closing time is 9:00 so that worked out. 

As to the actual numbers....do people keep an actual count? Everyone on here seems to know specific numbers. I'm guessing over 100 people came through including the parents. Complete range of ages from a babe in arms to an adult in a huge cow costume. We had a range in age of haunters too - from early 20s to late 50s. There were nine haunters last night and I'm just glad we had more TOTs than that!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

My head count was 137, up from 80 or so last year. 3 i didn't count because they were too scared to some up.


----------



## fieldz60 (Aug 28, 2011)

*tots*

We only had 155 this year. Although it is a new house and new area. Down from 378 from kast year only hope it get better next year.


----------



## crazy4bostons (Aug 17, 2013)

*We had our first Garage Haunt this year, and we had about 150 kids! (It was fun!) Some kids and parents fell for our fake dummies (people) and some were too scared to come in! LOL*


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

I gave my mom one of those hand held counters an usher might have a at an event to count people. She was left in charge of counting TOT's but misunderstood and counted everyone. No big deal but I don't know how many kids we had but all total 200 people walked through. Great night, best turnout yet and it was raining. Probably helped we made the cover of the paper days before Halloween


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think we had about 200 kids. We had a lot of families that had friends over. Our neighborhood is a loop of 70 houses. By 7pm the street filled with families all talking and admired each others houses. It was awesome. Reminded me of what Halloween should be. Adults took turns handing out candy and coming down to see our house. The little one had a blast. All in all a success.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

We had about 110, DOUBLE or more from any other year.....SUPER fun! Super excited! lots of great compliments and 2 kids that were too scared! It really was the best year yet!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Around 17 TOTs this year.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

for a rainy cold night, I had about 70-80!! Every other year I only had 40-50 tops


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

We had 400 kids come through our haunted garage. It was our first year and thanks to social media we were able to spread the word around town. It's our new annual tradition and I can't wait for next year. Now for the Halloween take down, as much as I hate this part it will be nice to have the garage back.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Zero! It rained all day.


----------



## Skaven (Jul 31, 2010)

300+ kids this year. Had a few just drive up to come to our house then head back out. It was awesome. Kids were all polite even the big ones. It was fun needed that to prove the effort was worth while.


----------



## Syren Song (Jul 20, 2013)

I've loved where we live ever since we moved here! It's not a big city (about 8K), but there are lots of kids who live where the houses are pretty far apart, so their parents bring them into the city for trick-or-treating, so we always get lots of ToTers for Halloween. I was worried we'd have fewer kids 'cause it was so damp and on-and-off rainy, but we got about the same as usual - around 500 kids.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Only got 13 the year, down from 48 last year and 53 the year before that.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

We had an increase this year despite the bad weather. Partially because neighboring towns postponed Halloween until today. Generally, we've had slight increases every year and many repeat visitors. So for Halloween 2013 we have roughly 200 - 250


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

50 ish.. that being said 2 blocks down the road were hoards of them.. i guess kids are getting to lazy to walk up hills these days


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i only got 6 tots


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Exactly 1, and she came just as I was getting home from work at 5:30. Man, I can't wait to get out of my apartment and into a real house...


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I had 48 this year which was up from last year by about 25. My neighborhood is older, but we have some young families moving in now so we had a nice increase.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We had about 80 ToT's last night, which was a little bit of a let down after last year's around 100. But, last year was a little different since Sandy ruined Halloween and postponed it until a Saturday night, so maybe that was the reason for the boost last year. Plus, this year, it was raining a bit during the day but then dried up until around 8:30pm, then sprinkled and slowly got harder. One thing about this year that I thought was strange - we didn't really get anyone at the door until after 6pm, which definitely felt late. So we had 80 in about 2.5 hours - felt kind of slow. But maybe that's because I'm over 8 months pregnant and couldn't wait to get off my feet last night! Ha ha! Got a lot of compliments last night too, so that's always nice.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

We did okay, the town made a 8:00 Pm curfew and of course it rained so it was down, but final tally was 470.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

277 here! About a dozen more than last year. It ended earlier than average, with the last group coming by around 8:30. Gave my husband and me a chance to step back from the house and admire the scene before shutting it down.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

234, amazing since my display is relatively small! We do however, live on a relatively busy suburban street that connects two major highways. Most of the time it's rather quiet, but last night between 7-8:30 we had cars lined up down the block!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I ended the night with about 40. Trick or treating got pushed back until tonight but the mall still handed out candy on 31st. Probably cut into my traffic a lot.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my final head count was 38 i believe. about 3 more than last year... so progress, slow, but its progress i suppose. hopefully next year im feeling more into it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

About 90. With wind and rain, I didn't expect that many.

Good thing I give out small toys. Thanks to a surplus last year, I was able to open a bin of stand-by grab bags from last year when this year's goodies ran out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My ToT was pushed back to tonight, as well, due to rain...which was sad because it stopped raining last night and rained tonight. Go figure. I got about 22, anyway. I never get many, so it was an okay night. It was mostly two large groups, though.


----------



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

So the rain delayed ToT for my neighborhood is now over, and our count ended up at just over 400 (about 415 to be exact)


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

We had 4. I was only hoping for 2 so I was pretty happy. And they loved my yard so that makes it even better.


----------



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

S.O.S. said:


> We had 4. I was only hoping for 2 so I was pretty happy. And they loved my yard so that makes it even better.


My favorite comment was from a little boy that wandered around my yard for about 5 minutes looking in the windows at my Pepper's Ghost, Crank Ghost, and Following Eyes props, and then came to the door for candy and proclaimed "this looks like a house for Scooby Doo!!"


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Between 115-120. I didn't expect that many either because of the weather. The rain stopped at about 1pm and the sun came out so I decided to put some tombstones in the yard. A couple hours later the rain started again and it either rained pretty steady or poured for the rest of the night. The number of TOTers was only down by a few. I was surprised that the kids kept coming in the downpour, even the little tots kept coming with thier mom's and they were all bundled up but still smiling and excited. It was a nice night in spite of the rain.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Our total this year was 282 compared to 240 ish if i remember correctly from last year and the year before was 300 + , so quite good considering in the south of the U.K. it was raining all night previous and all through the morning , and turning dry but cold and very blustery the rest of the day , but was a good night .


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

We had a great turn out!!! We had somewhere around 300 give or take a few. We gave out 165 bags of candy in the first hour and had to open up our back up candy, that ran out too and we had make a quick candy run to cover everything!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ours was postponed due to rain but we still got around the 75 we had the year before. I couldn't believe after it was over and we were outside talking a car pulled up and they sent a little girl up asking for our leftover candy!!!!!!
It was bad enough earlier a kid was dressed as a ventriliquist and had a bag for himself AND one for his dummy. The greed is beginning to wear on us...


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

around 150-200. We went through 3 52oz bags.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I had 9. Last year I had about 24. Our weather was decent. I'm so disappointed that I probably won't even decorate next year. I always do a graveyard, witch's lair and pumpkin patch. I give the kids a bag of candy & toys, a soda, a full-size candy bar, and glow bracelets. I advertise and hand out flyers. I don't know what else to do, so I think I'm going to give up, at least for a couple of years...


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> I had 9. Last year I had about 24. Our weather was decent. I'm so disappointed that I probably won't even decorate next year. I always do a graveyard, witch's lair and pumpkin patch. I give the kids a bag of candy & toys, a soda, a full-size candy bar, and glow bracelets. I advertise and hand out flyers. I don't know what else to do, so I think I'm going to give up, at least for a couple of years...


you made 9 kids really happy. never forget those memories last


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

EXCELLENT! This year we had 218. Last year we had 159. I almost cried when I heard a ToTer say "This is the Halloween Lady." Lovin' it!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I think we got 28 which is about normal around here.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

My TOT got moved to Saturday night 6-8. Everything worked out great, had a little rain here and there but still, the numbers were pretty awesome. I had nearly 400 kids. I had a constant line going into the maze from start to finish. The wind kicked up for a while so Axworthy had to shut down early, but other than that, everything worked flawless. Great Night! Made up for my lower than usual Halloween Party turnout. Happy Haunting!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We had 83-ish kids. We lost track at one point because they were coming so fast. That never happense around here. That's a new record by about 10, I think.

Feeling pretty good about it.

We had a few older teens too, but they were dressed up and appreciative so...all good.


----------



## mada182 (Nov 3, 2013)

We counted 136 trick or treaters this year. We were expecting about 100 so my husband had to do an 8pm candy run.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I don’t count kids so much as I count how many bags of candy I give out. This year I gave out 3 large bags as opposed to last year when I gave out (6) large bags. Not sure if it was the weather or kids are getting older in our hood. I like to believe that the weather was to blame.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

a $150.00 of candy later we guess just over a hundred. With a T storm moving into the area. 
We had fun.


----------



## Faba Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Had about 160 which was down a bit from last year.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

This was my first year giving out candy, we just bought our first home in May. We had a zombie apocalypse theme and had a few friends over. They were walking up and down the drive way in character. We received about 80-100 TOT's


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

By 7:45 we had 180 kids; I know this because that is when we ran out of chips, the treat we were using to count TOT's. That was okay because we still had lots of candy to hand out. We had a steady stream of kids until 9:00, so I estimate 220+ kids?? Also about 15% of the kids that came by didn't even make it to the door for treats, they just kept going through the maze and then headed off without collecting. We went through 180 bags of chips and 900 pieces of candy.


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

We could never get a good feel for how many TOTs we were getting, so last year, we bought a counter...and tallied 275. 

Our hope was to top that this year. Things started VERY slowly, but really heated up around 7PM. Our final tally: 358. 

!!


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

We had a perfect night for toting.  This is the first year I have counted and was shocked to tally 594 tots! That's with a small setup. Next year I think I'm going to expand, weather permitting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, we had 35-40 which is about average considering it rained for about 15 minutes really hard in the middle of it & it was super windy all day so I didn't put out a ton of stuff.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

We had somewhere between 150 and 200. The rain stopped in the afternoon, so we were ok there if a bit damp ourselves from setting up. Not quite our usual numbers, but we were consistently busy all night and it went by fast. Couldn't really keep count because it was only 3 of us.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I made 105 treat bags and only got somewhere between 70-80 TOT's but, that's better than what I used to get at my other house (maybe 4).. so, I'm happy!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

One year when my son was in High School, on a Saturday night we had well over a thousand come through. They were standing in the street all the way over and into the driveway of the house across the street. This year's haunt was much better than that one, but we only had about 500 come through...if that. We never put out flyers or anything like that. I've always been concerned that Flyers could raise folks expectations too high.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

We had 63. As has been mentioned before, we just count the king size candy bars and subtract the remaining bars from the original total. I am amazed at those of you that get hundreds of people. First, I could not afford to give out king size candy bars to 500 kids, and second- I would think that many kids would make hosting feel like a job.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

The majority of the candy we hand out is the cheap stuff. We do mix in three or four bags of the good stuff, but I like to think they come for the Haunt and any candy is a bonus. We always see some kids come through several times and most of the time they just wave as they pass our "candy station."


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

237 ... wanted to break 300, but not this year

wasn't sure if there would be any but the rains broke at about lunch/late morning and cleared up and dried up

everyone said we had the best in town   someone asked if we were from california/hollywood, which was a nice ego boost

amk


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

What we do is put £2 in a jar as soon as Halloween is over myself £1 and my partner £1 then 51 weeks later we got £102 to use on sweet money , Halloween decorated sweet bags and plenty enough left for ingredients for cookies and cupcakes etc , its never let us down so far as i said most we had was just over three hundred TOTers and the most we have spent is £60 so far on sweets as we buy from the £1 stores and get the sweets on buy one get one free offers or other offers , its the only way we can afford to hand stuff out and still try to make new props etc , and like yourself LT Scare we mix cheaper with good and we live in an under privileged area anyway so most of the kids are very grateful anyway , in fact we know for a fact that many of the more wealthy parents who live in much more affluent areas bring there kids to our area as the more affluent areas neighborhood associations don't allow trick or treating and get the home owners to put up signs in there windows , mad really .


----------

